# Night kayak fishing - tips?



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I've never been fishing at night from a yak. I have just never really considered it, don't know why. But of course some of the best fishing is at night, so I thought I would find out what tips people can offer on yak fishing at night.

I have a decent headlamp. I was thinking of getting a submersible light too. Anything else I would need, other than common sense?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Common sense is not that common. Get yourself an excellent all round night light. Not sure what the regs in your state are but in QLD it needs to be higher than every thing else on your craft (including your head) so as to be visible from 360 degrees. The Visicarbon pro light poles are probably the best purpose built yak light for this application and double as a safety flag when the sun is out.

A good narrow beam light is also advisable for shining towards any oncoming boats to alert them of your location, a simple dolphin torch is good for this. I also use an LED lenser P7 Headlamp that I bought off ebay for about $70. These things are incredible, they have an adjustable light beam for either a narrow beam for spotlighting up to 150m or so and also adjusts out to a wide beam which provides excellent general broad lighting up close, for rigging etc.

Good luck.

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Goanywhere

I asked the same question of AJD who does a lot of night fishing around Brissie. His advice is here:

From: AJD
To: kayakone 
The link to the plans and pics is viewtopic.php?f=12&t=30328

You could modify it to be lower though. As you can see this one sits above my head when seated.

cheers
Al
I fish because it's cheaper than therapy

AJD
Legendary Member

Looks the goods, and cheap.

Trevor


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

fish with a buddy


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

All of the above plus...

Reflective tape on yak (rod holders etc).

Nav lights (only for use underway).

Hi vis clothing/pfd

Small airhorn + whistle

Head torch + spare

Flares


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nerves of steel! Especially in SA!

Things that go bump during the day go BUMP!!!!!!!!! at night. Particularly in your head with a limited field of vision at night. I particularly hate dugongs and sea turtles at night. They scare the shit outa me! silence, silence and then a big breath and a swirl just outside the ring of light. MONGRELS!

There are some good fish to be had fishing at night but in SA in the salt I would definitely -

Fish with at least one friend.
Wear a full flotation type 1 PFD (not a pull cord or automatic)
Have at least 3 light sources (pole light, head light and narrow beam torch)
Know your limits and watch the weather reports closely.

cheers
Al


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, good advice there. I still don't know if I'd want to go out on the sea at night. Maybe estuaries and such but open sea is a bit of a different story. :?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

In SA you do need to display an all around white light - plus have a water proof torch - a good head light will provide this function. Biggest danger is from power boats not seeing you, so the tips from others about PFDs, reflective tape etc are all good. I fish at night in the Gulf and it can be rewarding, but pick your nights. There's no need to go out too far. There are also other night time options such as the Port River etc - Zilch does well at night there.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I reckon a night fishing get-together might be worth organising Solatree. Some of those balmy late summer Adelaide nights could be worth making good use of.


----------

